
Your Life Doesn’t Really Matter (3/365) - msurocks
https://medium.com/@msuworld/your-life-doesnt-really-matter-3-365-945a114ff2c8#.kkmvl9yiy
======
_audakel
I am still in college as an undergrad studying CS and have for a long time
wanted my life to mean something. After a failed startup that I thought would
"change the world" (mobile payments platform for microfinacne institutions in
dev nations) I was left thinking that I would sadly live the rest of my life
as just a (this sounds egotistical and self-aggrandizing to assume this wasn't
going to be the case) normal non universe denting person.

I [un]fortunately had a little baby girl recently and thought my life was
truly over as I did not want the responsiblity. however in just the few months
she has been around I realized that I was her whole world. I could do nothing
more than just be there for her and I would put a dent in her universe. This
may seem small, but for me it is enough [for the time being].

Everything I know and think can be left in a legacy in her.

~~~
jsonninja
In no way is caring for/parenting/raising a child "small". Its huge. Its huge-
er than huge. Do a good job.

------
jsonninja
Sorry dude, this is mother fucking bull shit. You don't have to dent the
universe for your life to matter. Do 1 kind thing for someone else, you've
mattered. Recalibrate this shit.

